# Do you Listen to Music while you Ride? Opinions?



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

The dude sounds like an asshat. 

Sometimes I ride with music, sometimes not. It really just depends on my mood and who I am riding with. As long as you can hear people around you I see no problem. If people had such a hard time concentrating while listening to music all major snowboarding/skating events would be completely quiet with no music blasting. Even worse, if people try comparing listening to music while you ride to texting while driving then they are simple minded and not using their brain fully (maybe they are, who knows) to think about the differences.

When I watch someone double cork it during the x games this year while texting then I will change my mind.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Never heard of that. I don't ride with music but my buddy does.

Should have told him, downhill has the right of way so I don't need to hear shit.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

That's just ridiculous. What was he claiming? That you were crashing into people? Upsetting him with the sound leakage? Offending him by not talking to him? Breaking a law?


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Only time I don't have tunes going is when I am in the backcountry but that is different. If I am riding with a group 1 earbud in but if I am solo then rocking both pretty loud.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I got that lecture in Steamboat from some asshole that hit me from behind. It didn't end well after I punched his Nazi loving ass in the nose. Fuck it do what you want.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm with BA

I've never had anyone give me any shit and I always have one bud in while getting my shred

I never plug both ears though


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

i used to prefer riding without music but now i ride with one earbud in

i don't usually listen to music when i'm in the park because the park run is just too short.


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

so deaf people arent allowed on the mountain? 

fuck that guy, you shoulda put the other earbud in and cranked up the volume.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Music is built into my helmet and I blast it but it's an open ear headphone design so I can still kinda hear, normally only crank it when I'm alone though. Fuck with some dbag on the lift thinks as long as your not crashing into people and being a dick or whatever.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I blast music at pretty much all times when riding, and just hit pause on the chairlift or when talking to someone - I just ride a lot better with music. I have also yet to plow anyone. If you pay extra attention with your eyes: scout your surroundings, avoid potential morons, and constantly scan, hearing doesn't give you that much of an advantage.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Next time make sure to get off his lawn while youre at it


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I got that lecture in Steamboat from some asshole that hit me from behind. It didn't end well after I punched his Nazi loving ass in the nose. Fuck it do what you want.


HE hit YOU and got pissed at YOU???? That's like being hit by a car and having the guy scream about what you did to his paint job. Punch is probably the only thing that would gotten his attention.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I've never gotten any grief about riding with music on. A lot of people on Seymour do so, so it would be a losing battle anyway. Only ever had one real argument on the lift, with some jackass who didn't like what the 'damned snowboarders' do to the runs.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I thought it was pretty ridiculous he brought that up, I pretty much ignored him the way up. I've seen people on other forums make a big deal out of it too.

Good to see there's not a bunch of fun-haters here =)


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Donutz said:


> HE hit YOU and got pissed at YOU???? That's like being hit by a car and having the guy scream about what you did to his paint job. Punch is probably the only thing that would gotten his attention.


Oh the story to that one is priceless. He went off on how 1st I should be so happy snowboards are allowed on the mountain. 2nd he then told me it was illegal to listen to music on the mountain as I had to be able to hear everything around me ( I used the deaf example), then he decided to push me. So I pulled his goggles back and snapped them back into his face then clocked him square in the nose and down that fucker went. The next day heard from a resort host on the Gondy I broke his nose and he had to be sledded off the hill.

I am not someone you want to tell me what I can and can't do when there are no rules about it nor tell me I should be happy I'm allowed on a mountain. 

Do what you want within reason if it doesn't effect me I'm cool with it. Smoke in lift lines, have sex in the woods, pee in the park, I don't care as long as it doesn't effect me.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have in helmet audio and keep it loud enough to hear the music and have a conversation if I want to


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

MarshallV82 said:


> I got a lecture from some guy while on the lift, he started after I got my phone out to change songs. I typically just keep one earbud in but I have it pretty loud. I can tell when people are behind me, and I can hear people talking easily.. what's the big deal?
> 
> When I ride alone if it's not busy I'll blast the music with both earbuds in.
> 
> Seems like there are quite a few people who are opposed to riding with music, some have even compared it texting while driving (yeah, I'm guilty of that too at times) does the general public have that much trouble concentrating? I'm surprised he didn't fault me for chewing gum.


LOL...when I ride alone, I especially listen to music so I don't have to socialize with anyone on the lift unless I want to. Sometimes I'm in more social mood other times, I just want to be left alone. He sounds like an old crusty dude....

Fuck 'em

Andy


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

If im riding with friends, I only have one ear bud in, usually in the front ear so that I can hear if anyone is coming up behind me and prevent the "what, what, what did you say" moments.

With out friends, both buds in (Because old Van Halen doesnt sound the same) but the volume to a point where I can make out what people are saying.

If someone random told me off or complained to me about it though, you can bet that I would tell them to mind there own shit.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

ride with music, I only feel bad when someone starts to have a convo with me.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Ungh, going off on a bit of tangent here, does anyone actually like the skullcandy helmets with the built-in speaker system? I tried one in Sports Experts this morning, using Metallica for testing. It was terrible. No bass, mediocre volume. Maybe the one I tried was defective?


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Donutz said:


> Ungh, going off on a bit of tangent here, does anyone actually like the skullcandy helmets with the built-in speaker system? I tried one in Sports Experts this morning, using Metallica for testing. It was terrible. No bass, mediocre volume. Maybe the one I tried was defective?


Interested in this. Was dribbling over the latest Smith catalogue and saw that they have skull candy inserts and was wondering how they are as far as durability & sound quality goes. I had some of there cheap earbuds and they crapped out after 3 days riding.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I've got like a 09/10 Bern Watts with built in speakers and it sounds pretty great for what it is. Here's a little piece of advice though with the stock cords: they sometimes have reducers built in so that the volume only goes so loud. I ruined mine and started using a regular male-to-male stereo cord, and they now go way louder.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Donutz said:


> Ungh, going off on a bit of tangent here, does anyone actually like the skullcandy helmets with the built-in speaker system? I tried one in Sports Experts this morning, using Metallica for testing. It was terrible. No bass, mediocre volume. Maybe the one I tried was defective?


I have a Smith helmet with Skullcandy audio and I love it. It's jsut enough to meet my needs on the mountain. It's not like I'm trying to be DJ or something while I'm out there.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Skullcandy is a fucking joke. Great marketing horrible product.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Skull candy anything is overrated. 

The sound in my Bern baker is good enough (I never have it loud enough to really worry about quality), but nothing special and I threw the in line volume cable away the day I got it and replaced it with a normal male to male. I have some really nice headsets and earbuds, but I honestly hate riding with my buds in due to the fact that 1)They are in ear monitors and have memory foam canceling out any noise other than music 2)I really hate the thought of my helmet slamming the bud super deep into my ear.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I put the cheat $10 skull candy inserts in my smith and it sounds fine to me. Beats fuckin up my $90 motorola Bluetooth set that Ihike bike ride and workout with


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

This picture reminded me of this thread


----------



## Peaceryder (Nov 21, 2011)

MarshallV82 said:


> I got a lecture from some guy while on the lift, he started after I got my phone out to change songs. I typically just keep one earbud in but I have it pretty loud. I can tell when people are behind me, and I can hear people talking easily.. what's the big deal?
> 
> When I ride alone if it's not busy I'll blast the music with both earbuds in.
> 
> Seems like there are quite a few people who are opposed to riding with music, some have even compared it texting while driving (yeah, I'm guilty of that too at times) does the general public have that much trouble concentrating? I'm surprised he didn't fault me for chewing gum.


I snowboard with my eyes, not my ears. You avoid crashes by looking up at the fall line before changing your direction... kinda like driving a car on the highway. If you just waited to hear anouther car, you might find yourself in the hospital. I wouldn't worry about it man... just keep your eyes peeled and realize some people are just having a bad day and they don't understand you. Sometimes being different is enough to irritate someone on those days. Just be yourself and keep ur eyes peeled for traffic. 

Kinda funny, last time I was going up the chairlift at my local hill, this dude who was doing butters and started breaking into a dance to one of the Art of Flight tunes that I had blasting from my mp3. 'Naked and Famous' Young Blood. Totally cracked me up laughing. Just wanted to share that moment of happiness with the forum..


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Peaceryder said:


> I snowboard with my eyes, not my ears. You avoid crashes by looking up at the fall line before changing your direction... kinda like driving a car on the highway. If you just waited to hear anouther car, you might find yourself in the hospital. I wouldn't worry about it man... just keep your eyes peeled and realize some people are just having a bad day and they don't understand you. Sometimes being different is enough to irritate someone on those days. Just be yourself and keep ur eyes peeled for traffic.
> 
> Kinda funny, last time I was going up the chairlift at my local hill, this dude who was doing butters and started breaking into a dance to one of the Art of Flight tunes that I had blasting from my mp3. 'Naked and Famous' Young Blood. Totally cracked me up laughing. Just wanted to share that moment of happiness with the forum..


I dance and snowboard quite regularly. Sometimes I'll just start yelling lyrics in the middle of a run :laugh:


----------



## Shazkar (Dec 14, 2011)

I got the Smith Skullcandy inserts for super cheap, and while the sound quality is obviously not great, they do the job just fine (I'm not concentrating on the music quality while riding). I like 'em.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

I feel naked without at least one earbud on..


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't like having music when I ride but I don't care if anyone else does. Just don't try to have a conversation with me if you can't hear me at normal speaking volume.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

What Was That Again Bro!?




EDIT:did they seriously disable all caps? ahahah


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

I get that one far too often.


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

I use to ride with my Bluetooth speaker in my backpack. Let my friends listen to my music. But I recently switched over to inserts in my helmet. Never really had a problem with either.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

i have to ride with music, usually just one ear bud. It makes me enjoy riding so much more. i get into the beat of the song and move with it and just surf along making turns and hitting stuff imagining that i am in some movie. Im pretty much in my own little world.


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

MarshallV82 said:


> I got a lecture from some guy while on the lift, he started after I got my phone out to change songs. I typically just keep one earbud in but I have it pretty loud. I can tell when people are behind me, and I can hear people talking easily.. what's the big deal?
> 
> When I ride alone if it's not busy I'll blast the music with both earbuds in.
> 
> Seems like there are quite a few people who are opposed to riding with music, some have even compared it texting while driving (yeah, I'm guilty of that too at times) does the general public have that much trouble concentrating? I'm surprised he didn't fault me for chewing gum.


you should have reported him to ski patrol for trying to touch you on the lift...just sayin


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

MarshallV82 said:


> I got a lecture from some guy while on the lift, he started after I got my phone out to change songs. I typically just keep one earbud in but I have it pretty loud. I can tell when people are behind me, and I can hear people talking easily.. what's the big deal?


god where do you people ride with all of these douches with sticks up their ass? I would have given him the finger and said to politely fuck off. But i have never had anything close to that happening. I keep reading people's stories of complete assholery all over the mountain but have yet to really have any of it happen to me.



BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh the story to that one is priceless. He went off on how 1st I should be so happy snowboards are allowed on the mountain. 2nd he then told me it was illegal to listen to music on the mountain as I had to be able to hear everything around me ( I used the deaf example), then he decided to push me. So I pulled his goggles back and snapped them back into his face then clocked him square in the nose and down that fucker went. The next day heard from a resort host on the Gondy I broke his nose and he had to be sledded off the hill.
> 
> I am not someone you want to tell me what I can and can't do when there are no rules about it nor tell me I should be happy I'm allowed on a mountain.
> 
> Do what you want within reason if it doesn't effect me I'm cool with it. Smoke in lift lines, have sex in the woods, pee in the park, I don't care as long as it doesn't effect me.


that is beautiful. Handled that situation 100% perfect. I want to give you an internet high five, you are my snow hero lol.:thumbsup:


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I've had only one experience with someone on the lift being kinda a prick about things, well 2 if you count the alcoholic bitch and her husband getting snotty with me because I didn't accept a sip of wine from her pack. Yeah I'm being serious about that one. Had a older guy throw his hands up in the air because I didn't hear what he said on the lift due to earbuds once though.

I don't know why people get so butthurt over shit. In this case it's just a chairlift ride, it's not like we're going on some epic journey together or speed dating, we're just going up.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

If solo and on the lift with riders who you do not know people should just play by the 'urinal rules'. 

-Stare blankly in front of you, or stare down at your 'stick' 
-Don't talk

And the most important rule
-Don't look at mine and I won't look at yours.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Smokehaus said:


> If solo and on the lift with riders who you do not know people should just play by the 'urinal rules'.
> 
> -Stare blankly in front of you, or stare down at your 'stick'
> -Don't talk
> ...


I always break that shit on the lift, either looking for some kookish comment, or bored.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

It really does depend on my mood. Most times I don't mind talking if someone else starts it, but more often than not I will just close my eyes, relax, and wait for the top.


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

i tuck my earbuds into the foam of my helmet and it provides great ambience. on the lift line, riding up, and whenever i stop i can hear the music clearly and hold conversations at the same time. as i go faster though the sound fades more so it kind of works out pretty appropriately for the situation.

however, living in new york city and dealing with subway riders i feel that if people can make out the words to the songs you're listening to within a 10-foot radius...you probably have it up a little too loud. in those situations i think it's fine to ask you to turn it down, though it's a matter of choice and they shouldn't give you attitude about it (though on your end it's a matter of etiquette/courtesy as well).

now the songs of choice i see a lot of younger snowboarders listen to...that's a whole different story. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

What is this golf? Quiet on the slopes! I love having music playing while I ride.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

onefutui2e said:


> however, living in new york city and dealing with subway riders i feel that if people can make out the words to the songs you're listening to within a 10-foot radius...you probably have it up a little too loud.


What about the other way around? On the train coming home from work, I occasionally have to turn the ipod up to just about full in order to not have someone's conversation inflicted on me.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

there's an old dude at copper who ski's with an 80's style boom box strapped to his chest, blasting. nobody tells him shit. pretty sure everyone grins.

plenty of kooks on the chairlift, have shared similar experience with people who not only want to talk to me, but for some reason want to begin our relationship with their opinion about what i'm doing?

if i have to ride the lift with strangers i hope they are under 9 or over 70, these people are generally way more balanced.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> if i have to ride the lift with strangers i hope they are under 9 or over 70, these people are generally way more balanced.


Ha! Pretty true.


----------



## LuckyStrike (Nov 7, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> there's an old dude at copper who ski's with an 80's style boom box strapped to his chest, blasting. nobody tells him shit. pretty sure everyone grins.


Please please get a pic of this!!


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> there's an old dude at copper who ski's with an 80's style boom box strapped to his chest, blasting. nobody tells him shit. pretty sure everyone grins.
> 
> plenty of kooks on the chairlift, have shared similar experience with people who not only want to talk to me, but for some reason want to begin our relationship with their opinion about what i'm doing?
> 
> if i have to ride the lift with strangers i hope they are under 9 or over 70, these people are generally way more balanced.


Man, I want to play with Photoshop now..
I'll talk to random strangers on chair, people are usually pretty cool.. it's usually the same conversations about the conditions and runs, etc.. 



aiidoneus said:


> What is this golf? Quiet on the slopes! I love having music playing while I ride.


Shit.. 
I usually have a speaker playing tunes while I'm golfing too.. haha
I turn it off before I get by a busy tee box though


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm not much into inane chit-chat so I start out a lift ride observing "urinal rules," but if someone wants to strike up a conversation then I'll play along. It's usually small talk about the weather or conditions or how great it is to not be at work. The one question I hate though is, "So what do you do?" Does it really matter to you since in two minutes we'll go our separate ways and likely will never see each other again? Do we really need to establish social pecking order on a chairlift? I usually reply, "Hey, I don't talk about work when I'm up here playing."


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

Donutz said:


> What about the other way around? On the train coming home from work, I occasionally have to turn the ipod up to just about full in order to not have someone's conversation inflicted on me.


then you should probably invest in some noise-isolating/cancelling headphones. you'll be glad when you haven't blown out your hearing when you're older hahaha :laugh: unless you're already of an older age, in which case, i am impressed, sir. i'm also not talking about simply being able to hear the bass line or static; there are literally times where i can make out every lyric. of course, in the subway when you're riding with someone in the car for an hour it's kind of rude. but it doesn't apply on the slopes since i'll just ride away from you if it bothers me that much.

either way, i see nothing wrong with listening to music while riding as long as you're responsible. at the same time, you should also have some sort of courtesy about it!

as for small talk, i'm not one to start conversations but if someone starts up a conversation i'm usually up for it during the lift ride. i've made some good impromptu riding buddies doing that. but i agree, when they ask personal questions about your life, i hate it. especially "what do you do?", because they always follow up with a, "oh...(i don't know what the hell that is)".


----------



## stupidmop (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm not in the business of telling others what to do, but I don't trust myself listening to tunes and riding. I think I would get distracted or I would be unable to hear someone in an emergency (hey it happens; there are people on the mountain who mess up and you have to ride defensively, just like driving). 

I'm not saying people who do are reckless; people of a decent skill level beyond mine probably can handle it better. I feel it isn't for me though.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

music is awesome


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes always. But usually I keep it at a reasonable volume so I can hear things around me.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I can't snowboard without music but I'm not good enough to listen to music while DH mtb'ing yet.

You should've stared at the guy deadpan while you cupped a fart in his face.


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm stunned that people are that uptight about other peoples' music. :huh: :blink:

I guess I'm fortunate to not have run into any of these people since I usually ride with music as well (REDphones). The few collisions I've had were all without music, and with my helmet on I can't hear very well even without music (though I do have partial hearing loss). I usually keep my tunes fairly low and I generally shut it off for the chairlift ride so I can be social.



Triple8Sol said:


> You should've stared at the guy deadpan while you cupped a fart in his face.


I like this approach. :laugh:


----------



## rwspear (Mar 26, 2012)

MarshallV82 said:


> Seems like there are quite a few people who are opposed to riding with music, some have even compared it texting while driving


Wow, those people should be punched. 

Anyone who thinks that and has a stereo in their car is a hypocrite.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Next time someone is going to tell me i cant listen to music, im going to whip out a bong and toke it... People can suck my dick.


----------



## gstar7 (Dec 18, 2012)

id rather hear myself shred the snow and carve it out.

thats just me


----------



## TYrice93 (Sep 7, 2011)

I always listen to music when I'm out riding! Its kind of a way to also tell people on the same chair as me that I'd rather not talk.... but if they strike up a conversation, I'll join in 
Plus I'm always listening to music from the moment I wake up all day until I pass out


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

the REASON said:


> so deaf people arent allowed on the mountain?
> 
> fuck that guy, you shoulda put the other earbud in and cranked up the volume.


Excellent point :eusa_clap:

I personally don't listen to music when I ride. I never have though, so maybe I should try it once.

I just never had the urge to. I like the sounds around me and I truly enjoy the sound of the snow under my board. I also never have to hassle with any cords or equipment so that's a plus.

At the same time though, I'm really not much of a music listener anyway. I drive without music most of the time even on road trips.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Earbuds are in at all times. The only problem I'm finding is I'm running out of fresh music to listen to.


----------



## uStompSnow (Mar 20, 2012)

Extremo said:


> Earbuds are in at all times. The only problem I'm finding is I'm running out of fresh music to listen to.


Same for me. Simply cannot ride without listening to music. 

We made this, which you may like. I posted it a couple of other places recently... Always happy to add your tune suggestions to our App or this page, if you have any 

Indefatigable Media House


----------



## treedodger (Dec 7, 2012)

I can understand if you are in a busy area having 2 headphones in and blasting music might not be the best idea, but I feel if you are choosing to do that you are taking a risk that you won't hear someone from above coming down and crashing into you. So you are taking that risk upon yourself of having someone potentially crash into you and not hear them. Having said that, I usually ride with one bud in, just incase that outta control guy comes flying down behind me, I can get out of the way.


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

treedodger said:


> I can understand if you are in a busy area having 2 headphones in and blasting music might not be the best idea, but I feel if you are choosing to do that you are taking a risk that you won't hear someone from above coming down and crashing into you. So you are taking that risk upon yourself of having someone potentially crash into you and not hear them. Having said that, I usually ride with one bud in, just incase that outta control guy comes flying down behind me, I can get out of the way.



thats why you go fast enough that no one can catch you 


but seriously if your going to ride with music i'd recommend a helmet, you get more of a mix of surrounding noise and your music than an earbud. you also don't have to worry about them falling out



music and snowboarding....2 of my favorite things so they go hand in hand for me.


----------



## Megatron X (Apr 27, 2012)

I listen to music. I have one earbud in. That's usually because I'm on the mountain with someone so I want to be able to hear them if they are talking to me. I don't have it up to loud. Just loud enough so I can hear it and enjoy it.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I eat a bunch of mexican food the day before boarding and make my own music on the hill...


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

built in speaker systems are what pushed me to start wearing a helmet, now I couldn't imagine riding without tunes. I usually ride mostly black/double black runs and there's not a ton of new riders or kids on those runs. If I get stuck on a busy green run or ski out full of kids I will usually turn the tunes down or maybe even off just in case.


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

I almost got ran over 4 times because I used my earbuds instead of my helmet speakers. Everyone got all pissy because I couldn't hear them yelling at me behind me. People are really stupid if they don't know how the right of way system works. You shouldn't have to worry about being plowed because some idiot doesn't know how to keep their distance.


----------

